# Compiled Bat File - Hang Problem when cleaning Temporary Internet Files



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

I am having an issue with deleting Vista's Temporary Internet Files. What is happening is the command line locks every single time on the same file.

I am not sure of the exact file however there are only 12 files within the directory so I will list them below.

This only happens when I compile this command. It does not happen when it is a batch file. That doesn't make any sense to me given what we know about the compilers.

*Update 06-24-09*
I was incorrect about the original post. Originally I posted that the RunDll32.exe InetCpl.cpl,ClearMyTracksByProcess 8 was causing the issue. This is not the case. I found the below command was causing the issue. However I believe by having the above and below command it is kind of redundant. I am going to remove the one below. I would still like to know however why that is a problem if you happen to know. If you do not, then don't worry about it. I am removing the line anyway. I do not know why I had it in there to begin with.

*Command: *del "%USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\*.*" /S /F /Q
*Folder Culprit: *NIDLQRIB
*Pathway: *(The pathway has variables in it) "%systemdrive%\Users\%username%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\NIDLQRIB"
*Files within the folder:*

1. ;cat=2522484;cat=2522499;cat=2522503;loc=top;cnt=us;page=epirevwsp;tile=3;u=b7a21129032011899af784fd_epirevwsp_2522503_2253_;dcove=d;sz=160x600;ord=1245729804[1].htm

2. ;sz=728x90;ord=[timestamp][1].htm

3. 827972-batch-file-loop-counting-characters-3[5].html (Usually deletes this file)

4. 449004783631[1].htm (Usually deletes this file)

5. ads[2].htm

6. ads[3].htm

7. ads[4].htm

8. ads[7].htm

9. adsone[1].htm

10. between-posts[1].htm

11. ddc[1].htm

12. ServiceLogin[1].htm

My guess would be the super long ;cat= file however I can see one that is twice as long as that in the output and it had no problem deleting that one.

All of these files are in use. I want them in use so I can simulate a real time environment with my clientele. If I run just the batch, it tells me these files are in use. If I run the compiled bat, it does not tell me these files are in use and it hangs. I have included these files in a .rar file just in case this cannot be recreated. It can be downloaded from:
(I am splitting the URL because I do not want Google finding the URL for this
www.scrfix.com /NIDLQRIB.rar (You will need winrar or equivalent to open this file)

I am at a loss as to why it cleans them up and just skips past them as a bat file however as a compiled bat file it hangs every time in Vista.

*Update 06-24-09*
I did some more testing. It is the long file that hangs the program. However what I don't understand is around 6 above it there is the following (using variables). And it skips past this file just fine.
%systemdrive%\Users\%username%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\J2G3ZN8U\;cat=2522484;cat=2522499;cat=2522503;cnt=us;page=epirevwsp;tile=1;u=b7a21129032011899af784fd_epirevwsp_2522503_2253_;dcove=d;sz=728x90;ord=124572980[1].htm

Comparing the two:
%systemdrive%\Users\%username%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\NIDLQRIB\;cat=2522484;cat=2522499;cat=2522503;loc=top;cnt=us;page=epirevwsp;tile=3;u=b7a21129032011899af784fd_epirevwsp_2522503_2253_;dcove=d;sz=160x600;ord=124572980[1].htm

It appears that the second is a little longer and have the same markings such as = and start with a ;

Any ideas why the latter hangs the script?


----------

